# GB on Schroth Harnesses



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

There's a group buy going on over at E46fanatics for the Schroth Rallye 4 Quick-Fit harnesses.

Here's how the prices will break down:

_Originally Posted by CarrozzeriaDesign
For the quick release harnesses we can do the following:
5 orders: $200
10 orders: $195
20 or more: $185_

Here's who signed up so far:

1. JCz04Bimmer (Driver Side, Quick Fit)
2. BealeAss
3. DMXtremeZ
4. niL
5. Dirtboy (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit)
6. ///ACS330Ci (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit for MINI) -depending on price
7.
8.
9.
10.

Anyone here interested?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I prefer the bolt in. In a lot of ways, it is less hassle. I have them in two cars.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> There's a group buy going on over at E46fanatics for the Schroth Rallye 4 Quick-Fit harnesses.
> 
> Here's how the prices will break down:
> 
> ...


Will you guys do it for an E39? Let me know.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Will you guys do it for an E39? Let me know.


you can go over to E46fanatics and ask the vendor sponsoring the GB...


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> you can go over to E46fanatics and ask the vendor sponsoring the GB...


Thanks.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

CarrozzeriaDesign said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This group by will be ending tomorrow. We will PM everyone tomorrow at 5pm EST. At that time we will count how many orders I get, if we do reach over 20 orders at the time, the $185 pricing will be honored. If not, then we will go with the $195 pricing. Thank you.


Here's the list so far:

1. JCz04Bimmer (Driver Side, Quick Fit)
2. niL
3. Dirtboy (Driver and Passenger E46 Quick Fit, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)
4. ///ACS330Ci (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit for MINI) -depending on price
5. ///s50 (driver and passenger Quick fit for E36)-if possible-PM me at Bimmerforums
6. TitancsilberM3 (Driver side, QF in black) <-He's from M3forum.net
7. tony (Driver side, Quick Fit, Black)
8. liuk3 (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit, 2 sets of pads, 2 sets of grips, Red, for '01 E39)
9. da3bous (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit, Black for E46 M3 cab) <-- pls PM at m3forum.net
10. blackm3 (Drivers quick fit, passenger if price is right) <--from Bimmerforums.com
11. doeboy (Drvr and Pass Quick Fit in black for E46 330Ci, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)
12. mdk330i (Drvr and Pass Quick Fit in black for E46 330i, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)
13. JaredT (Drvr Quick Fit, Black w/ Grey lettering, possibly grips&pads)
14. TitancSilberM3 (Driver's side QF, Black/Grey with black pads)

The LINK to join in :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Added myself to the list...

1. JCz04Bimmer (Driver Side, Quick Fit)
2. niL
3. Dirtboy (Driver and Passenger E46 Quick Fit, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)
4. ///ACS330Ci (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit for MINI) -depending on price
5. ///s50 (driver and passenger Quick fit for E36)-if possible-PM me at Bimmerforums
6. TitancsilberM3 (Driver side, QF in black) <-He's from M3forum.net
7. tony (Driver side, Quick Fit, Black)
8. liuk3 (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit, 2 sets of pads, 2 sets of grips, Red, for '01 E39)
9. da3bous (Driver and Passenger Quick Fit, Black for E46 M3 cab) <-- pls PM at m3forum.net
10. blackm3 (Drivers quick fit, passenger if price is right) <--from Bimmerforums.com
11. doeboy (Drvr and Pass Quick Fit in black for E46 330Ci, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)
12. mdk330i (Drvr and Pass Quick Fit in black for E46 330i, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)
13. JaredT (Drvr Quick Fit, Black w/ Grey lettering, possibly grips&pads)
14. TitancSilberM3 (Driver's side QF, Black/Grey with black pads)
15. operknockity (Drvr and Pass Quick Fit in black for E46 325i, 2 sets of pads and 2 sets of grips)


----------

